# Baci has been throwing up for 2 days



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

It started yesterday morning i gave him the Dr Harveys food about 5 minutes later he started to throw up at least 10 times .I called my Vet who said wait a while give him a few kibbles wait 15 minutes give him more food and see what happene ..I did as suggested and after throwing up about 10 times he stopped ..He ate only chicken with rice last night and all was well .This morning he did not want to eat much but did give him a few cheerios he loves them so i gave him some and he was fine.For dinner i went back to the Dr Harveys this is the second bag he has eaten since i switched from the Merrick's .Again a few minutes later he threw it all up I'm so upset i will call my vet tomorrow and if throws up anymore i have to bring him to the Hospital .I cant believe this is happening to my Baci...Please send prayers to my Baci


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh poor litt Baci, I hope you feel better soon. Kathy, 
hopefully it's nothing major. You and Baci will be
in my prayers


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

In my opinion, I'd rather not feed a dog who has thrown up for a good 8-12 hours. Water yes, food, no. 

I sure hope that your precious Baci is feeling better. Hugs to you. Keep us posted.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I just gave him Pepto bismol he threw it all up .I will not give anything else until i see the Vet first thing in the morning.Im so worried sick..


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kathym said:


> It started yesterday morning i gave him the Dr Harveys food about 5 minutes later he started to throw up at least 10 times .I called my Vet who said wait a while give him a few kibbles wait 15 minutes give him more food and see what happene ..I did as suggested and after throwing up about 10 times he stopped ..He ate only chicken with rice last night and all was well .This morning he did not want to eat much but did give him a few cheerios he loves them so i gave him some and he was fine.For dinner i went back to the Dr Harveys this is the second bag he has eaten since i switched from the Merrick's .Again a few minutes later he threw it all up I'm so upset i will call my vet tomorrow and if throws up anymore i have to bring him to the Hospital .I cant believe this is happening to my Baci...Please send prayers to my Baci


Kathy, I am so sorry Baci is sick. Snowball is on meds now for gastritis, so I know how you feel. It does seem though that Baci throwing up ten times in the same timeframe is a lot. I hope you get in touch with your vet right away. Maybe Baci just needs to be on a bland diet for a few days.

I can share that Snowball looked as though he wasn't going to eat his plain boiled chicken at first. He sat there with his puppy doggie eyes and looked at me like what seemed like forever ... of course, his hoping that I would give in and give him something else. But, I had to keep on telling myself that I loved him too much to give in ... and, he finally ate the whole 1/4 cup of plain boiled chicken in his bowl. Just a little while ago, we made him some more chicken and he showed no interest again. So, I put a little bit on the tips of my fingers ... and, he ended up eating the rest out of his bowl. I just wanted to share this because I would be surprised if a vet tells you to continue him on any kind of food until Baci's tummy is better and you can get a diagnosis what is happening to cause him to vomit so much.

If it were me, I would not wait until tomorrow for him to see a doctor. I would want to make sure that he doesn't become dehydrated.

My prayers and positive thoughts are with you. And, please keep us updated, 

Please give Baci some gentle cuddles and hugs from me. Hugs for you, too. :tender:

Marie


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Im taking him in right away he just threw up all over my bed PLEASE PRAY


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kathym said:


> Im taking him in right away he just threw up all over my bed PLEASE PRAY


I'm praying for Baci and you, Kathy. Please let us know what the doctor says.

(((((((((((((((( Kathy and Baci )))))))))))))))


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm praying too.:grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Baci in my prayers.rayer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you and hoping Baci is feeling better soon:heart:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope the vet has some answers for you and its nothing serious. Let us know how Baci is doing.
Hugs and prayers.
:grouphug:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

rayer:I am praying. rayer:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I hope Baci's feeling better soon :grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I hope your Baci is doing okay. Just curious...Why did you switch from Merrick's?


----------



## furevermy2luvs (Jul 15, 2010)

Saying a prayer for your baby. Hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Kathy - I just read this. I'm so sorry. I'm assuming you're at the hospital right now with Baci. I hope he'll be okay. Please let us know how he's doing. I'll be home tomorrow afternoon in the city if you need me or anything.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I hope Baci is ok...keeping you in my prayers


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Big prayers I hope Baci is okay. Hugs


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

How is little Baci doing today? Looking for some good news . . .


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thinking of you and Baci, Kathy. I hope Baci is okay. Please update us when you can.

((( HUGS BACI & KATHY ))) :tender:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying little Baci is doing better today! ..Is it possible that it's an reaction to something in the food. This is not uncommon say if 'chicken' to have them tolerate for awhile then a sudden reaction. Will be looking for your update and praying it's a good one!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kath - hoping to get some news on Baci. Praying that he's okay.:grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oo god im praying for baci .. i hope its not serious!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

checking to see if there is an update, still praying for Baci


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I hope sweet Baci is doing better.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Any updates on sweet Baci? Sending prayers and positive thoughts!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

*little update on Baci*



Kathy said:


> It started yesterday morning i gave him the Dr Harveys food about 5 minutes later he started to throw up at least 10 times .I called my Vet who said wait a while give him a few kibbles wait 15 minutes give him more food and see what happene ..I did as suggested and after throwing up about 10 times he stopped ..He ate only chicken with rice last night and all was well .This morning he did not want to eat much but did give him a few cheerios he loves them so i gave him some and he was fine.For dinner i went back to the Dr Harveys this is the second bag he has eaten since i switched from the Merrick's .Again a few minutes later he threw it all up I'm so upset i will call my vet tomorrow and if throws up anymore i have to bring him to the Hospital .I cant believe this is happening to my Baci...Please send prayers to my Baci[/QUO
> 
> 
> All the tests will be in on Friday..He was a little dehydrated so he did get some fluids .He does not have pancreati THANK GOD however still not sure my Vet seems to think its Gastro..He has to be on a bland diet of chicken and rice for 5 days .
> ...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

No news on Baci yet?? So sorry he's sick & hoping he's ok.

Edit,must have been posting at the same time. Glad it's not pancreatis. Praying Baci gets well real soon & it's nothing really serious. I am hesitant to make drastic changes in Boo & Hannahs diet. They seem to do well on a good quality dry kibble, so I think to avoid possible tummy upsets,I'll stick to what I'm doing now. I tried one meal of homecook & Boo didn't feel well the next morning,so I gave that up quickly.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hope Baci continues to feel better. I definitely
think I would stay away from the Dr. Harvey's.
Keep us posted.

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Kathy I'm so glad Baci is feeling better. 
Hopefully all the test will be good. I would
cry too if one of my little ones were sick.
Sending hugs to you and Baci.:grouphug:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Sending my prayers for you and sweet Baci!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

How is little Bacci feeling today??? Positive thoughts and prayers coming from our way too... such a good mommy staying on top of it like this!!! Dehydration is a big concern when these little guys throw up a lot. Let us know what the vet figures out... ((((hugs))))


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

kathym said:


> Kathy said:
> 
> 
> > It started yesterday morning i gave him the Dr Harveys food about 5 minutes later he started to throw up at least 10 times .I called my Vet who said wait a while give him a few kibbles wait 15 minutes give him more food and see what happene ..I did as suggested and after throwing up about 10 times he stopped ..He ate only chicken with rice last night and all was well .This morning he did not want to eat much but did give him a few cheerios he loves them so i gave him some and he was fine.For dinner i went back to the Dr Harveys this is the second bag he has eaten since i switched from the Merrick's .Again a few minutes later he threw it all up I'm so upset i will call my vet tomorrow and if throws up anymore i have to bring him to the Hospital .I cant believe this is happening to my Baci...Please send prayers to my Baci[/QUO
> ...


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

How is Baci doing?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Is he eating it really fast? I have been using Dr. Harveys, and they love it so much they tend to gobble. Maybe he needs to go slower?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just saw this I hope Baci is feeling better.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I hope he is continuing to do better. So sorry to hear of all his tummy issues


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll be keeping him in my thoughts.  *hugs*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Kath - I can imagine how you broke down and cried. It's so hard to see this happen and you feel so helpless until you get some direction from the vet. I hope he continues to improve and glad it isn't pancreatitis. I think I would stick more to what he ate before just in case there was some reason for his reaction. If it ain't broke... Sending you both hugs and kisses. How's he feeling now? Pooped i'm sure...both of you. Take it easy.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

glad to hear baci is on the mend , n i will be praying that he continues to get better .


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Prayers for you and sweet Baci.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

So far so good ...He ate dinner about 1/2 hour ago and it stayed down:chili:...It was plain chicken and rice .Its the same chicken that we eat for ourselves .. If it were the chicken that made him sick my mother would have gotten sick .I cant figure out how after eating 1/2 bag of the Dr Harveys that he got so sick when he was eating it all along except Tues Night Plain Chicken and rice he was OK but not that morning i gave it to him with only a few Blueberry's when he got sick.Than yesterday he got oatmeal he was fine than dinner again Dr Harveys sick again .Its to bad i really liked the food but will not chance it again...
Thanks everyone again for caring Kathy and Baci xo


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

kathym said:


> So far so good ...He ate dinner about 1/2 hour ago and it stayed down:chili:...It was plain chicken and rice .Its the same chicken that we eat for ourselves .. If it were the chicken that made him sick my mother would have gotten sick .I cant figure out how after eating 1/2 bag of the Dr Harveys that he got so sick when he was eating it all along except Tues Night Plain Chicken and rice he was OK but not that morning i gave it to him with only a few Blueberry's when he got sick.Than yesterday he got oatmeal he was fine than dinner again Dr Harveys sick again .Its to bad i really liked the food but will not chance it again...
> Thanks everyone again for caring Kathy and Baci xo


Oh this is wonderful news. I could just hug him. So glad he is feeling better, and I know you are as well. Wonderful news. I would keep him on the chicken and rice, just till his disgestive system calms down, since it does seem to be agreeing with him.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad Baci's doing better. :aktion033:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank goodness Baci is back on the recovery road! I can't believe he had such a reaction to Dr. H's. I've never had a problem with it. Hmm...maybe he is allergic to one of the ingredients? I agree with Debbie...stick to the chicken and rice, give extra TLC and I think Baci will continue to feel better!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm glad Baci is doing better. Have you called Dr. Harvey's to let them know about Baci's reaction. There might be something with the batch that could be a problem. The food itself is very good but you never know if they got a bad batch of veggies somewhere and didn't realize it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am just now seeing this, but I am so glad to hear Baci is improving a bit on the chicken & rice. I think it's a good idea not to feed him the Dr Harvey's, at least not right now...and definitely call the company to let them know, in case there is a problem with that batch.

Give him lots of hugs & kisses, and I hope he continues to feel better.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It might have been something else that upset his tummy like a virus or bacteria. Then when the digestive system is already upset, a food with fiber - grains, veggies and herbs (like Dr. Harvey's) can make it worse. I'm glad he's feeling better.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Baci rested well last night thank God we all slept .I'm waiting to get all the results from the Lab than hopefully i will get some answers to what happened.
I did not get in touch with the Dr Harveys Co yet because i want to make sure it was the food.But i must say all the signs are there.
I will post everything i know as soon as the results come in .Kathy


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this...I am glad to hear Baci is feeling better.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Poor Baci, I'm glad he's on the mend now though. I hope the blood tests come back negative.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I just came back from drooping off his urine..The results were in so i took them my Vet said everything was normal however as I'm looking at the results there are 2 things that are not in range..

Phosphorus 2.1 low 2.5 6.0 normal 

Amylase 1212 high 290-1125 normal

I did put a call in immediately but I'm nervous .I don't know what these mean and why they said there normal when clearly these 2 are not.
Poop tests came back normal Kathy


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am just now reading this.......I hope Baci will be all better real soon!!! Bless his little heart!!:wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> I am just now reading this.......I hope Baci will be all better real soon!!! Bless his little heart!!:wub:


its after 3 and still did not speak to either Vet. NOT HAPPY made another call.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

kathym said:


> I just came back from drooping off his urine..The results were in so i took them my Vet said everything was normal however as I'm looking at the results there are 2 things that are not in range..
> 
> Phosphorus 2.1 low 2.5 6.0 normal
> 
> ...



Elevated amylase and lipase are classic symptoms of pancreatitis.

Canine Pancreatitis


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I just got a call back from the Vet we went over all the results and both My Vet who i did not see and she was very happy with Baci's results.
She said because of the condition he was in dehydrated enough that he needed to administer fluid in him plus all the throwing up he did she feels thats why the results were a little off but not by much..
She said he definitely does not have Pancretitis i was very relieved with that. 
I will call the Dr Harveys Co to say what happened but not before all the tests are in still don't have the urine test back.
I'm my heart i feel it was the food ,he only got sick after i fed it to him and when i didn't he was fine.Kathy


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry Baci and you have been going through this Kathy. I'm so happy he is doing better now and it wasn't pancreatitis. I'll keep sweet Baci in my prayers until you update that he is A-ok. Please let us know about the Dr. Harvey suspicions. Hugs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kathy - Glad the doctor is happy with the results. The second number really was just a little higher than the range and it might be after what Baci's gone through. I just hope he's out of the woods and feeling better every day. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kathym said:


> I just got a call back from the Vet we went over all the results and both My Vet who i did not see and she was very happy with Baci's results.
> She said because of the condition he was in dehydrated enough that he needed to administer fluid in him plus all the throwing up he did she feels thats why the results were a little off but not by much..
> She said he definitely does not have Pancretitis i was very relieved with that.
> I will call the Dr Harveys Co to say what happened but not before all the tests are in still don't have the urine test back.
> I'm my heart i feel it was the food ,he only got sick after i fed it to him and when i didn't he was fine.Kathy


Kathy, I think it's great that you plan to call Dr. Harveys Co. And, a reputable company should follow up. One of Snowball's favorite treats is the Merrick's Lamb Filet Squares. He got sick right after having some of that. It could be something else ... but, I have been a little worried after reading the notice that Merrick's Beef Fillet's were recalled. So, I will give them a call, too.

I'm happy to hear that your vet finally called you back. I certainly can understand why you needed to hear from them as soon as possible.

Please give Baci some more gentle hugs from me. :tender:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kathy I thought he would be doing better by now, I am so happy the vet said it wasn't pancreatitis, I have wondered from the start if it might have been his food. 

Heavenly Father, here we are asking for your healing touch over little
Baci, Lord you kow what is causing him to be so ill, give the vet your understanding, bring comfort to Kathy and healing to Baci. in Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm just seeing this. I'm glad to hear it wasn't pancreatitis. I'll say prayers for Baci and hope he's 100% better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kathy, I am checking in to see how Baci is doing. I hope better.

Just to share that the plain pumpkin did help ... as recommended by some SM friends. This morning we added a little cooked brocolli mixed in with the boiled chicken breast. About twenty minutes later was when Snowball has his first BM ... big time! 

Unless your vet has advised otherwise, I would keep him on the bland foods only ... at least for a few more days. And, as recommended by our vet ... only one additional food at a time ... even if it is a bland food. Snowball's tummy still needs to settle completely down ... but, I realize it can take time. He still will be on antibiotics for at least another two weeks unless he develops adverse reactions to any of the medications.

I will check in to see how you and Baci are doing. Hugs for both of you. :tender:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

How is Baci? I'm hoping that he's feeling much better and on his way to full recovery. Still sending prayers your way.

Snowball had a BM -- I'm so glad. Marie, I'll go to your thread for more details.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I just came in from walking Baci and he did make a tiny poop not enough but somthing..I will be calling his Vet in the Morning with a update and to see what else should be done .He is getting better but still not himself yet.
Words can not express how thankful i am for your kind thoughts Prayers and support..Bless you all Kathy and Baci xo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kathy - it might just take time. Ailments seem to linger a lot these days and be harder to come out of...don't know why. But hoping Baci keeps feeling better. Let us know what the vet says. Tyler's sending Baci kisses, ahem, high manly fives that is, and says he hopes Baci will feel better soon.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I just got off the phone with my Vet urine test came back normal and was again assured that Baci is in very good health.They also feel that the food thing was isolated but not sure why he got sick on it. At this point although he is constipated and it is not recommended for him to have any stool softener but back to his normal diet..
I no longer want to feed Baci any kind of dog food organic or not even if it was mixed to home recipes maybe it is his system maybe not but i don't feel safe with trying out something after what he just went through.
Im not sure if i should speak to the people from Dr Harverys my Vet does feel like it was the food but not saying there was anything wrong
And how is everything going in your neck of the woods:smilie_tischkante: Kathy


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

If you are going to change him up again, just be sure to do so slowly as his system is already in a reactive stage...

Continuing to keep you guys in positive thoughts/prayers... Feel/poop better soon, Baci baby!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kathy what a week you had, I hope he's better. I was going to buy my girls Dr. Harvey food, but not now, I do think it might have been the food, not taking tha chance here. HUGS to you


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kathy - "So how'd you like the play Mrs. Lincoln." :blink: Boy it's been a week for you. I'm hoping that Baci can get straightened out. It's a relief that the urine didn't show anything. Maybe it's like people...it takes a while for your stomach to get back to normal after having a bug. I would call Dr. Harvey's and just let them know what happened. It really can't hurt and you never know if other people are doing the same. If the companies don't know there's a problem then we can't blame them. Even if it isn't the food it's worth it for you to let them know what happened. You don't have to be accusing but just let them know. I'm sure they'd appreciate it. 
I remember years ago my son who was 10 and is deathly allergic to milk products drank a pre-bottled smoothie. All that was on the label was fruit and fruit juices. He drank one when we were at a party. We were called by the sitter and we came home to find every inch of him covered in hives - the size of mug bottoms (couldn't think of another comparison). This reaction was better than his usual throat closing but still. :angry: We spent the night (until 6am in the ER) and I called the company on Monday. They said "No dairy." Then called back the next day to say that they checked with their lab and a dairy derivative was used as a stabilizer and they were told it wasn't enough to cause a reaction. Guess again, folks. They ended up doing a recall. If I hadn't brought it to their attention, other kids far younger, could have died from it.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:About the size of it


THANK YOU GOD .....THANK YOU EVERYONE .....


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Kathy I'm so glad for Baci. Hugs to you.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Kathy, Have you thought to compare the Dr. Harveys with your old food just to compare ingredients.. There is probably something in the mix that just isn't agreeing with little Baci. Pay attention especially to the preservatives.. And is there fish in the product. If you can locate the difference in the actual ingredients, you may have found the culprit..Then I'd be very careful and make sure anything else you feed doesn't have that ingredient in it...Is this a Merrick Product.. Seems to me I heard something about a Merrick product and a recall.. I can't remember which one of the Merrick Products though... I'm just throwing out things that come to mind...Maybe it will help..In any case, I am lifting you and your little one in my prayers..
Jayne


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I guess it's the case of another Happy Poopy Ending, huh? Glad for Baci and hope now he'll be getting back to life as before. :chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kathym said:


> :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:About the size of it
> 
> 
> THANK YOU GOD .....THANK YOU EVERYONE .....


Kathy, you sound like I was on Sunday afternoon when Snowball finally went after six days! :HistericalSmiley:

:cheer::chili::chili::chili::chili: BACI!!! :chili::chili::chili::cheer:

Kathy, have you tried a little plain pumpkin with Baci? It's really helping Snowball and I intend to incorporate it in his regular diet. For as fussy as Snowball can be with foods and treats ... thank God, that he loves the pumpkin. It's considered a bland food, too.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im so glad baci went potty again n is feeling better !! hugs !!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I just wanted to let everyone to know that i spoke to Dy Harvey himself and i must admit I'm very impressed with him.
First i explained exactly what happened to Baci and he said that for him to say it was not the food would be wrong because there is always a chance that Bacteria could have gotten in the bag.He also said he would send me a bag but i did not respond to that but i did say i would send him the bag i had and he said he would definitely have it analyzed to see if indeed it was the food...I feel a lot better that he stands behind what he sells and to say anything could happen impressed me..Kathy


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I guess it's the case of another Happy Poopy Ending, huh? Glad for Baci and hope now he'll be getting back to life as before. :chili:


:HistericalSmiley::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kathym said:


> I just wanted to let everyone to know that i spoke to Dy Harvey himself and i must admit I'm very impressed with him.
> First i explained exactly what happened to Baci and he said that for him to say it was not the food would be wrong because there is always a chance that Bacteria could have gotten in the bag.He also said he would send me a bag but i did not respond to that but i did say i would send him the bag i had and he said he would definitely have it analyzed to see if indeed it was the food...I feel a lot better that he stands behind what he sells and to say anything could happen impressed me..Kathy


Kathy - first of all so glad Baci is doing better and second, so happy that you contacted Dr. Harvey (himself no less). That's just the kind of response one would dream of -- that they would investigate-- instead of a big company blowing off our concerns. I applaud them :aktion033::aktion033: Let us know what happens. Yup, I'm with you not asking for another bag as a replacement. I'd just go back to the same old, same old that worked. Anyway, tell Baci that Tyler's relieved that he's relieved of his ":HistericalSmiley:burden."


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Dr. Harvey is quite a character. I really enjoyed speaking with him about nutrition. I believe he has integrity. Coincidentally, he grew up in the Bronx, same neighborhood as my mom.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kathym said:


> I just wanted to let everyone to know that i spoke to Dy Harvey himself and i must admit I'm very impressed with him.
> First i explained exactly what happened to Baci and he said that for him to say it was not the food would be wrong because there is always a chance that Bacteria could have gotten in the bag.He also said he would send me a bag but i did not respond to that but i did say i would send him the bag i had and he said he would definitely have it analyzed to see if indeed it was the food...I feel a lot better that he stands behind what he sells and to say anything could happen impressed me..Kathy


It's great to hear you got to speak to Dr. Harvey himself. And, it even greater to hear that he didn't brush off that there could be a potential problem with bacteria in the bag. 

I think we are taking Snowball off the Merrick's Lamb Liver Filet treats for now. I think that might have been the culprit with Snowball ... especially since their Beef Liver Squares were recalled recently. Unfortunately, we had just finished up the bag of those treats, so I would not be able to have them, or us, have it analyzed. 

I thought I was always careful with what went into Snowball's mouth ... however, I am going to be even more careful. 

Kathy, good for you for contacting Dr. Harvey. You could be helping millions of other pets, if the food is indeed, tainted. I will get in touch with Merrick's, too ... even though none of those treats are left. It can't hurt to see if anyone else has had a problem.


----------



## Toy_Dog_Mom (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I'm reading all of this very late in the game ... ! I'm very happy to hear that both Snowball and Baci are doing better. All the talk about the Dr. Harvey's is giving me pause. I put Mimi and her Silky Terrier brother, Harpo, on it approx. 7-8 weeks ago. I've been happy with it. However ~ and I hope you'll forgive me for discussing this here, as it pertains to my Silky and not my Maltie: my Harpo has had soft poops for the past 4-5 days and we're going to the vet tomorrow at noon. He's definitely had a change in bowel habits, and there's mucus and some blood. My thought, too, was too much fiber with the Dr. Harvey's, so I backed off of that about 3-4 days ago. He's just been getting his grain-free Taste of the Wild salmon formula kibble ~ no veggies and very little, if any, salmon oil or coconut oil. Mimi had colitis last summer, and that was no picnic. Scare the he** out of me! With the hot weather, I've been keeping both doggies inside for the most part, except for potty breaks and a brief walk. Harpo's pretty good about drinking water, but I'm wondering if he's dehydrated, nonetheless. 

I'm hoping our vet can clue me in tomorrow and that his blood work doesn't show anything too out of the ordinary. This definitely induces stress!!! And it's supposed to be a happy time ~ both Mimi and Harpo have birthdays & celebrations coming up in the next 2-3 weeks. :-(


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

kathym said:


> I just wanted to let everyone to know that i spoke to Dy Harvey himself and i must admit I'm very impressed with him.
> First i explained exactly what happened to Baci and he said that for him to say it was not the food would be wrong because there is always a chance that Bacteria could have gotten in the bag.He also said he would send me a bag but i did not respond to that but i did say i would send him the bag i had and he said he would definitely have it analyzed to see if indeed it was the food...I feel a lot better that he stands behind what he sells and to say anything could happen impressed me..Kathy


Wow I too am impressed that you were able to speak with Dr. Harvey. :thumbsup: He sounds like a class act. I wouldnt have accepted another bag either.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Toy_Dog_Mom said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I'm reading all of this very late in the game ... ! I'm very happy to hear that both Snowball and Baci are doing better. All the talk about the Dr. Harvey's is giving me pause. I put Mimi and her Silky Terrier brother, Harpo, on it approx. 7-8 weeks ago. I've been happy with it. However ~ and I hope you'll forgive me for discussing this here, as it pertains to my Silky and not my Maltie: my Harpo has had soft poops for the past 4-5 days and we're going to the vet tomorrow at noon. He's definitely had a change in bowel habits, and there's mucus and some blood. My thought, too, was too much fiber with the Dr. Harvey's, so I backed off of that about 3-4 days ago. He's just been getting his grain-free Taste of the Wild salmon formula kibble ~ no veggies and very little, if any, salmon oil or coconut oil. Mimi had colitis last summer, and that was no picnic. Scare the he** out of me! With the hot weather, I've been keeping both doggies inside for the most part, except for potty breaks and a brief walk. Harpo's pretty good about drinking water, but I'm wondering if he's dehydrated, nonetheless.
> 
> I'm hoping our vet can clue me in tomorrow and that his blood work doesn't show anything too out of the ordinary. This definitely induces stress!!! And it's supposed to be a happy time ~ both Mimi and Harpo have birthdays & celebrations coming up in the next 2-3 weeks. :-(


Oh, no ... Harpo is yet another sick doggie.  Please let us know what your vet says tomorrow.

No need to ask for forgiveness here, just because Harpo is not a Malt. We aren't snobbish here ... we love doggies, period. I bet you spoil Harpo just like his Malt sister Mimi. :biggrin:

I will say a prayer and think positive thoughts that Hapro's diagnosis is for an easy cure and nothing real serious.

Hugs for both of you.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Toy_Dog_Mom said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I'm reading all of this very late in the game ... ! I'm very happy to hear that both Snowball and Baci are doing better. All the talk about the Dr. Harvey's is giving me pause. I put Mimi and her Silky Terrier brother, Harpo, on it approx. 7-8 weeks ago. I've been happy with it. However ~ and I hope you'll forgive me for discussing this here, as it pertains to my Silky and not my Maltie: my Harpo has had soft poops for the past 4-5 days and we're going to the vet tomorrow at noon. He's definitely had a change in bowel habits, and there's mucus and some blood. My thought, too, was too much fiber with the Dr. Harvey's, so I backed off of that about 3-4 days ago. He's just been getting his grain-free Taste of the Wild salmon formula kibble ~ no veggies and very little, if any, salmon oil or coconut oil. Mimi had colitis last summer, and that was no picnic. Scare the he** out of me! With the hot weather, I've been keeping both doggies inside for the most part, except for potty breaks and a brief walk. Harpo's pretty good about drinking water, but I'm wondering if he's dehydrated, nonetheless.
> 
> I'm hoping our vet can clue me in tomorrow and that his blood work doesn't show anything too out of the ordinary. This definitely induces stress!!! And it's supposed to be a happy time ~ both Mimi and Harpo have birthdays & celebrations coming up in the next 2-3 weeks. :-(


Prayers being said for Harpo! keep us posted.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Rhonda please let us know how you make out at the Vets tomorrow. I hope Harpo feels better .Maybe you might want to also get in touch with Dr Harvey.
I'm really glad I took the suggestion to call him I'm starting to wonder if this was not a isolated bag that I got


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rhonda - I'm so sorry that Harpo isn't feeling well. This is so hard to hear that several of the fluffs here are sick. Please let us know what the vet says and I'm sending prayers for Harpo. BTW, good to see you here. I loved meeting you and Mimi at Nationals at the pj party.:grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Toy_Dog_Mom said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I'm reading all of this very late in the game ... ! I'm very happy to hear that both Snowball and Baci are doing better. All the talk about the Dr. Harvey's is giving me pause. I put Mimi and her Silky Terrier brother, Harpo, on it approx. 7-8 weeks ago. I've been happy with it. However ~ and I hope you'll forgive me for discussing this here, as it pertains to my Silky and not my Maltie: my Harpo has had soft poops for the past 4-5 days and we're going to the vet tomorrow at noon. He's definitely had a change in bowel habits, and there's mucus and some blood. My thought, too, was too much fiber with the Dr. Harvey's, so I backed off of that about 3-4 days ago. He's just been getting his grain-free Taste of the Wild salmon formula kibble ~ no veggies and very little, if any, salmon oil or coconut oil. Mimi had colitis last summer, and that was no picnic. Scare the he** out of me! With the hot weather, I've been keeping both doggies inside for the most part, except for potty breaks and a brief walk. Harpo's pretty good about drinking water, but I'm wondering if he's dehydrated, nonetheless.
> 
> I'm hoping our vet can clue me in tomorrow and that his blood work doesn't show anything too out of the ordinary. This definitely induces stress!!! And it's supposed to be a happy time ~ both Mimi and Harpo have birthdays & celebrations coming up in the next 2-3 weeks. :-(


 
Please let us know how Harpo is doing. I feed my pups Dr. Harvey's Veg-ta-bowl and haven't had any problems with it. My pup Noelle had an upset tummy last week and i think it was because she was getting Acana Pacifica for breakfast and dinner for a couple of weeks instead of just for breakfast and Dr. Harvey's for dinner and i thought maybe the weather also because it's so hot and humid even though they only go outside to potty. I would call Dr. Harvey and talk to him as Kathryn suggested.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

great news that baci is doing better! :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

It almost slipped my mind that with all that happened there i was in Miami when i got this feeling that i should cancel the appointment for Baci to have the cyst removed from the top of his paw i just could not picture him in the heat with a cone on his head for 10 days until after the summer..I got a call from the AMC while i was there and the Doctor agreed there is no hurry since all came out negative and it does seem to be getting smaller in any case i would have had to cancel with all this..


This the the wrong place to put this but i was trying to leave a few private messages and i keep on getting that i turned the private messages off i did not do anything .Can someone explain how to turn it on ...Thanks Kathy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just think the Dr. Harvey's food might be the issues here, to many using it and being sick. Just my opinion. I hope Harpo feels better soon. I love his name:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww so many sickies going around .. i hope everyone tummies feel better soon ..


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

There are two types of Dr. Harvey's food, the Veg-To-Bowl, which is grain-free and the regular one with the grains. Which one did Baci eat? I have 2 bags of the Veg-to-Bowl, so I'd like to know. I only feed them this food when I can't home cook, and it's been a while.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Baci got the Canine Health with grains .Could that be the problem?
I must say before he got sick he was really doing well on the food. i t agreed with him it was just last week and was immediate that he started to vomit.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I just think the Dr. Harvey's food might be the issues here, to many using it and being sick. Just my opinion. I hope Harpo feels better soon. I love his name:wub:


For Noelle i don't think it was the Dr. Harvey's because she didn't get it for two weeks prior to her upset tummy. I had been feeding Acana Pacifica for breakfast and dinner instead of giving Acana for breakfast and Dr. Harvey's for dinner. I feed the Dr. Harvey's Veg-te-bowl without the grains. I honestly think hers was because of feeding the Acana for breakfast and dinner instead of feeding the Acana just at breakfast time. Mine have always done well on Dr. Harvey's Veg-te-bowl.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

kathym said:


> I just wanted to let everyone to know that i spoke to Dy Harvey himself and i must admit I'm very impressed with him.
> First i explained exactly what happened to Baci and he said that for him to say it was not the food would be wrong because there is always a chance that Bacteria could have gotten in the bag.He also said he would send me a bag but i did not respond to that but i did say i would send him the bag i had and he said he would definitely have it analyzed to see if indeed it was the food...I feel a lot better that he stands behind what he sells and to say anything could happen impressed me..Kathy





Nikki's Mom said:


> Dr. Harvey is quite a character. I really enjoyed speaking with him about nutrition. I believe he has integrity. Coincidentally, he grew up in the Bronx, same neighborhood as my mom.


I really respect Dr. Harvey. He even answers his own phone at times when everyone else is busy! And he always takes time to answer any and all questions/concerns. He's the one who helped me in how to respond to people who may not have a great understanding of differing food qualities and how to put in perspective...without making them feel bad. :thumbsup:




Matilda's mommy said:


> I just think the Dr. Harvey's food might be the issues here, to many using it and being sick. Just my opinion. I hope Harpo feels better soon. I love his name:wub:


Gosh Paula, I'm so sorry to see you post this. I only saw two people who's fluffs did not do well on it. Hardly cause for saying "too many using it and being sick". We have to be very careful not to do damage to a company's reputation, especially if there is not proof. And even in human food, things can happen. 

I always worry when people start using Dr. Harvey's if they know to use super lean meats. Do they skim/drain off all the fat? That can be a problem as well with digestive issues.

I've been feeding mine Dr. Harvey's for over 2 years now and they are thriving on it. Their blood work is fantastic. I will say that not all dogs do well on a truly grain free diet. Both Jett and Callie do better on the Canine Health then on the Veg-to-Bowl. Jett's stools were too soft on the Veg-to-Bowl. And they both have more energy and are more playful on the Canine Health. Now that I think about it, maybe I should switch Callie back to the Veg-to-Bowl! :HistericalSmiley: Zoe does well on either.

As for Baci's Phospherous level being a tad low, were you adding any multi-vitamin that had some calcium in it? Cottage cheese? Yogurt? Or even a Calcium supplement? Reason I'm asking is that I had Zoe & Jett tested after they had been on Dr. H's for 3 months and Zoe's phospherous level was a tiny bit low. I had been adding a multi-vitamin that had a tiny amount of calcium in it and it was enough to throw off the balance of the formula. Stopped adding anything else but the EFA's and Probiotics and her levels have been perfect ever since.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

The Chicken that i feed Baci is the same as we eat .The chicken that he ate last week my mother ate herself .no skin organic..she mixed chicken brown rice and the Dr H that was Wednesday ..Tues morning it was Dr H mixed with blueberry's ...He also gets 1 teaspoon of Fage yogurt daily and Nordic Naturals Cod Liver Oil..
My food comes from either ..Whole foods -Fresh Direct- Food Emporium-
D'Agostion's and let me not forget Citarella's ......


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Toy_Dog_Mom said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I'm reading all of this very late in the game ... ! I'm very happy to hear that both Snowball and Baci are doing better. All the talk about the Dr. Harvey's is giving me pause. I put Mimi and her Silky Terrier brother, Harpo, on it approx. 7-8 weeks ago. I've been happy with it. However ~ and I hope you'll forgive me for discussing this here, as it pertains to my Silky and not my Maltie: my Harpo has had soft poops for the past 4-5 days and we're going to the vet tomorrow at noon. He's definitely had a change in bowel habits, and there's mucus and some blood. My thought, too, was too much fiber with the Dr. Harvey's, so I backed off of that about 3-4 days ago. He's just been getting his grain-free Taste of the Wild salmon formula kibble ~ no veggies and very little, if any, salmon oil or coconut oil. Mimi had colitis last summer, and that was no picnic. Scare the he** out of me! With the hot weather, I've been keeping both doggies inside for the most part, except for potty breaks and a brief walk. Harpo's pretty good about drinking water, but I'm wondering if he's dehydrated, nonetheless.
> 
> I'm hoping our vet can clue me in tomorrow and that his blood work doesn't show anything too out of the ordinary. This definitely induces stress!!! And it's supposed to be a happy time ~ both Mimi and Harpo have birthdays & celebrations coming up in the next 2-3 weeks. :-(


Rhonda, please keep us posted. So sorry Harpo is sick.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kathym said:


> It almost slipped my mind that with all that happened there i was in Miami when i got this feeling that i should cancel the appointment for Baci to have the cyst removed from the top of his paw i just could not picture him in the heat with a cone on his head for 10 days until after the summer..I got a call from the AMC while i was there and the Doctor agreed there is no hurry since all came out negative and it does seem to be getting smaller in any case i would have had to cancel with all this..
> 
> 
> This the the wrong place to put this but i was trying to leave a few private messages and i keep on getting that i turned the private messages off i did not do anything .Can someone explain how to turn it on ...Thanks Kathy


Kathy - Didn't Baci already have the cyst removed? Or was that just a biopsy?

I was going to send you a PM message today but when I tried to click at your avatar it doesn't show a PM link under the contact tab or maybe that tab wasn't there. I would think you need to go into your User CP and there is some contact info setting that you might have off.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Susan last night i tried to send a few private messages including you and it said that my private message was turned off however i never touched anything. Unless someone explains exactly how to turn it back on step by step i will not know what I'm doing..Im still not getting the computer thing so please help me Thanks Kathy
PS They did a biopsy on him that was negative..
Come to think about it was not to long ago that we had to have the dental and 2 teeth were pulled.
thats 3 things although separate situations.
The next thing I'm going to do is go to church and get some Holy water and give us all blessings with it lol


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kathym said:


> Susan last night i tried to send a few private messages including you and it said that my private message was turned off however i never touched anything. Unless someone explaines exactly how to turn it back on step by step i will not know what im doing..Im still not getting the computer thing so please help me Thanks Kathy


Hoping either Yung, Sher or Joe will see this and guide you. :huh:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I did send them a message last night and did not get a response unless they never got it ..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kathym said:


> I did send them a message last night and did not get a response unless they never got it ..


I e-mailed Sher to see if she could help you. Don't know if she's around.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

kathym said:


> Susan last night* i tried to send a few private messages including you and it said that my private message was turned off *however i never touched anything. Unless someone explains exactly how to turn it back on step by step i will not know what I'm doing..Im still not getting the computer thing so please help me Thanks Kathy
> PS They did a biopsy on him that was negative..
> Come to think about it was not to long ago that we had to have the dental and 2 teeth were pulled.
> thats 3 things although separate situations.
> The next thing I'm going to do is go to church and get some Holy water and give us all blessings with it lol


You will need to turn on private messaging. Here's what to do:

1. Go to USER CP - it is in the middle of the black bar at the top of the page

2. On the left hand side is a list of topics. In the third section which is called "Settings & Options" go to the 4th item in the list "Edit Options".

3. Now look in the middle of the page and you'll see lots of options. The third "group" of options is called "Messaging & Notification". Go to the 3rd topic (in blue font) and make sure the check box is checked that says, "Enable Private Messaging". 

It would be a good idea to look at all the items in that section. If you want to automatically have PMs that you send go in to your Sent PM box scroll down a little and make sure that box is checked, too.


----------

